# x__amour's Wedding Journal! Doing it the right way!



## x__amour

So, a bit of a backstory. :D

My husband and I, we started our relationship on December 19th, 2008. (Seems like forever ago with it almost being 2013!) We were engaged May 28th, 2009, we had my LO November 16th, 2010, and we were *legally* married on June 10th, 2011. We had to marry fairly quickly as we ran into a few legal things with health insurance and whatnot. The only thing is we missed out on our dream wedding so we have decided that it's time to make that a reality. So, on June 10th, 2014, our 3 year wedding anniversary, we will finally have our dream wedding!

Now I don't know much about planning weddings honestly, so I'm going to need all the help I can get! I know the date, I'll be 22 he'll be 21, (legal drinking age, lol!) and we're planning for right under 100 guests or so.

So, let this crazy adventure begin! Come on stalkees! :happydance:


----------



## Jemma_x

Ill be stalking:)


----------



## Lauren25

Stalking!!
Congratulations on setting a date, how exciting to finally make the day special!


----------



## bumblebeexo

How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## x__amour

Yay stalkers! :happydance:

So, *676* days left until our wedding! :D
Our guest list is right about 80 as of right now. 
We have not decided on a venue or anything of that sort yet.

This is my current wedding band set. I love it and may or may not upgrade it. Haven't decided!


Spoiler
https://img20.imageshack.us/img20/193/31662521838699891756286.jpg

OH and I have chosen our groomsmen and bridesmaid. We have decided to keep all family out of it simply for the sake of a drama free wedding. :lol:

Haven't decided on colors yet but I know for my bridesmaids I'm getting these  convertible dresses! I love that they can be the same color but they'll all be different styles of dresses!

For my wedding gown, I haven't decided if I want to go strapless or have like a spaghetti strap type going on. The only thing I don't like about strapless is that I'm always hitching the dress up but I remember my prom dress was altered and I didn't have to do so much of that. I think I would go for something like this.

Right now we're in the early stages and won't be planning anything until a year before or so but I'm really excited! 

More later! :D


----------



## hopeandpray

I think your rings are beautiful!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Hey Girl! 
Deffo stalking as me and Charlie are planning to marry in the Feb of that year :D


----------



## Lauren25

I love your ring, personally i wouldnt change it it's gorgeous!


----------



## kareha

Following. Those convertible dresses are really neat.


----------



## mybbyboo

aww this makes me wanna get married! congradulationss...!!


----------



## fl00b

nawh i absolutely LOVE that band set! 
congrats chick, will be stalking! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) Stalking


----------



## FirstBean

Will be stalking, we are getting married in December of 2014.


----------



## x__amour

FirstBean said:


> Will be stalking, we are getting married in December of 2014.

Yay! I'm glad I'm not the only one planning far out! :D


----------



## tasha41

Love your rings, wouldn't change them if I had them, they're great! +1 stalker!


----------



## Mellie1988

Hellooo stalking!! Congrats on setting a date! 

We have decided on 24th May 2014 so quite close to your date!! So exciting isn't it :D I can't wait to start al the planning! 

X


----------

